# Ebay HIPRO Power bulbs 5900K



## Hoon (Mar 18, 2012)

Don't buy them. 

Normally i never would, but i had a friend swear up and down that they were great and much better than OEM bulbs, and visibility was vastly improved. He's on crack. 

The car looks good, but i can't see anywhere near as well as stock. I figured for $14 i'd give it a shot. $14 poorly spent.


----------



## jadedgamerx (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for the info Hoon


----------



## jakkaroo (Feb 12, 2011)

For 14 dollars, you could pick up some headlight polish haha and improve visablity that way

Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

jakkaroo said:


> For 14 dollars, you could pick up some headlight polish haha and improve visablity that way
> 
> Sent from my MB886 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


These things shouldn't need headlight polish after 2 years or so. Maybe if living in south Florida or on the Keys.

Blue-tinted bulbs such as those or the Sylvania SilverStars are the worst halogen bulbs to put into the headlights since the blue tint sucks up all the light, leaving only the blue portion that matches the tint. That high-energy light doesn't travel that far, reducing vision. It's especially bad on wet/rainy roads since the water diffracts the blue light the most. In real terms, there's less light reflecting off stuff back into your eyes, so you see worse. 

The best bang for the buck while staying with halogen is either Philips Xtreme Power H13 bulbs, or a plain old H13 bulb combined with a headlight harness. I have had the latter setup for over a year now, and it's a proper amount of light output.


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

Just another vote for the Philips Xtreme Power (just not in H13 format, 'cause our Cruzen use H4)!


----------

